# general grabber arctic lt



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Anyone else plowing with the General Grabber Arctic Lt? I just picked up a set so far they seem to be good. Just wondering if anyone else has had any experience with them


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

I’ve sold a few sets, my brother runs them on his ‘17 F-250. Great snow tire.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I was a little skeptical because they don't have an aggressive off-road look to them. I grew up being told you need big open lugs to get the job done. But it seems that's not the case with snow tires. As a matter of fact the only snow tire I have seen that meets the big open lug criteria is the Cooper M&S or the generic Arctic claw. 

Does your brother plow snow with his General Grabber Arctic LT?


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes he plows a lot of snow up in northeasternmost maine on the Canadian border. We grew up in the tire business so we run the best tires available depending on size. For his F250 that was the General.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Glad I made a solid choice! I appreciate your response, it's always nice knowing you made the correct decision. 

So far I used them in about 7 in of snow, they did really good in it. My only concern was deep snow, a foot plus. But if he's plowing up in northern Maine I'm sure he is already in counter that, and I probably have nothing to worry about. Haha


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Counterweight/ballast makes all the difference. 1,000 pounds behind the rear axle minimum. The difference in traction and how well the truck pushes big snow is crazy.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I have the weight covers, I'm probably close to it that much. How did the tires perform in deep snow?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

16hdsport said:


> I was a little skeptical because they don't have an aggressive off-road look to them. I grew up being told you need big open lugs to get the job done. But it seems that's not the case with snow tires. As a matter of fact the only snow tire I have seen that meets the big open lug criteria is the Cooper M&S or the generic Arctic claw.
> 
> Does your brother plow snow with his General Grabber Arctic LT?


Growing up, you probably has more crap and loose snow on the roads.
Roads crews have gotten much better over the years, in general.

the standard road/snow tire with small openings and "sipes" works better on picked snow and icy road conditions.
The open lug works better on slush and loose snow conditions.

I Ideally, for a snow plow truck, you should have a combination, this tire will look a little funny as the tighter pattern and siping will be in the center of the tire and the open lugs on the outer sides... Ill try and get some pictures for you if you are interested.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

That sounds like the general grabber arctic lt I just got


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

16hdsport said:


> That sounds like the general grabber arctic lt I just got


could be...tires looks...weird right? like someone dyslexic couldn't read the direction on which tire tread to put on the tire so put both? yea that the one.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Like this?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

https://www.discounttiredirect.com/...atrac/p/31935?all-vehicles=true#/read-reviews

like this


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

heres a better example of what I'm talking about as far as "weird dyslexic tires"

https://www.discounttiredirect.com/buy-tires/goodyear-wrangler-mt-r-with-kevlar/p/31913?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pla&kpid=31913&cid=8168d1b1-0708-49f1-b510-ee6dbcf45167&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Shopping: PLA > Brand - Tires | Wheels&msclkid=9a256a76a15019d4244d3013b91dea6e

This is what I run

get the dealer to sipe the center


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Since you obviously don’t know tires you shouldn’t be giving advice. The duratrac is a great tire but that last thing shouldn’t be on any snow plow truck, if you’re plowing mud in a field maybe, but we are talking snow.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

midnight pumpkin said:


> Since you obviously don't know tires you shouldn't be giving advice. The duratrac is a great tire but that last
> I use studded Duratracs on my plow truck....and I'm smartthing shouldn't be on any snow plow truck, if you're plowing mud in a field maybe, but we are talking snow.


I use studded Duratracs on my plow truck....Work great.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

seville009 said:


> I use studded Duratracs on my plow truck....Work great.



Yeah it's at least snow and ice rated. And I'll stud any pinned tire I'm going to plow with for sure. To recommend a tire for plowing snow that's isn't even snow/ice rated and then you have to have a dealer modify"hack" them? Major facepalm. I think dyslexic = assymetrical


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Midnight pumpkin, I'm not sure if you saw my post above. I have added a significant amount of weight to the back of my truck, how does the Grabber Arctic LT perform in deep snow?


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

16hdsport said:


> Midnight pumpkin, I'm not sure if you saw my post above. I have added a significant amount of weight to the back of my truck, how does the Grabber Arctic LT perform in deep snow?


Not sure how much snow is deep snow for you? Any time it's snowing the truck has a plow on the front and the tires trail behind the plow so they seldomly have to drive through very deep snow. Ha. They are as great a plowing tire you'll find. There are others, arguably as good...but not better.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Excellent thank you. I would consider deep snow in my area 12 to 16 in. There are a couple of driveways I have to drive up in order to turn around and plow down them, that's my only concern


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

If it’s light snow probably okay but ground clearance, tire width and height will limit you. I don’t care what tire you have, a 32” tall tire won’t cut through 18” very well. The closer the snow height gets to tire radius the more it will just plow the snow and stop you in your tracks. Not to mention 18” you must be dragging your plow through some of that? I assume you have a straight blade.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes a straight blade, on a 2500 HD Chevy with a leveling kit.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

265-70-18 tire


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah that’s a little wide but I’ve seen worse. That is the size the previous owner had on my truck when I bought it. My truck is a 04 2500hd I went to 235/85-16


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks I appreciate all your help, made me feel a lot better about my purchase. Up until I got the grabber arctic lt I had never heard of them. It seems everyone I talked to plowed with copper m&s-artctic claws, or winterforce LTs


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

thats what I have these for


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Nice! What kind of tires are you running?


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Hankook iPike Rw11. Studded


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Do you have any experience with the Cooper M&S or the Arctic claw?


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

The Cooper is great. The Arctic claw is fine, my truck actually came with a set mounted on wheels when i bought it from the previous owner but i sold them and went new. I've had plenty for vehicles come in and out of the shop over the years with them. They work. Definitely more of a last resort tire for me if others don't make the size i'm looking for. I remember coming across this article several years ago when a family member was looking for snow tires for his plow truck, again another F250. It was sort of an odd size and not many manufacturers covered the size.
http://www.autos.ca/winter-driving/winter-tire-review-general-tire-grabber-arctic-lt/


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I chose to stay away from them because the tread pattern seemed so different from the other snow tires that we have spoke of. I questioned the Cooper design in regards to Packed snow and ice performance. To me it looks more like an all-terrain tire with some snow with tire characteristics. But again I'm not an expert at all.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

The arctic claws i was given with the truck weren't even 10 ply. No way i was going to run that. Especially now that i carry a 8.5' XV2 with wings i swap on and off and 1,000 pounds of ballast + a 14' Ebling on the back.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Wow! So would say the other tires we have spoke of, IE the hankooks and Generals, outperform the Coopers and Arctic claws? Also I just read that General article, very interesting


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

That's kind of a loaded question. I'll cop out by saying Hankook and General are my Personal go to brands....also the Firestone. Depending on pricing, manufacturer rebates and such at time of purchase. I've never compared them side by side but i'm certain they all perform quite the same. Put it this way. If you go plow a driveway with tire X and get stuck, and someone says "had you bought tire Y you wouldn't have gotten stuck" they're full of sh**. If anyone tells you there is a clear and definite BETTER tire for snow than your General Arctic LT, again they are full of sh**.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

That about sums it up. Lol I really appreciate your expertise.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

you'll see lots of opinions too and you have to keep in mind, not everyone here is doing the same kind of plowing. lots of guys live in a climate where it's seldomly below 20 degrees, average snowfall is what, 24 inches and they are only plowing walmart parking lot every 2". And within 18 hours of a snow event it's 40 degrees and all the pavement is bare and exposed again. these guys will tell you an all terrain is the cat's meow.....cause it works for them. but to me best means best, and in the harshest of conditions.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I totally agree, I'm in Southern New England. Constant cold, lots of snow, regular icing, and steep driveways. I do one that is a 13% grade.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh and just for the record, I’ll tell you the same thing I told my brother. I think the General is by far the sexiest looking of them all. I mean what good is being good if you don’t look the part?


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

I’ve learned one thing about steep grades, that damn google camera NEVER does them justice. After checking it out online I’m ALWAYS surprised how much steeper it is in person. Yeah I have a few driveways I will only back up.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I agree! It's definitely a good-looking Tire. It's says "snow" if that makes sense


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Same here, backing up and plowing down keeps things safe


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

I love the general arctic lt great tire for plowing. I plow and live in northern maine and see tons of snow and cold weather


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Yeah helps to know someone locally with a tow truck/wrecker. I’ve had to call one. Once last year and once this year. Same guy showed up and my truck is 1 of a kind so he knows me, I’m one of his regular “idiots”


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

hazardous hicks said:


> I love the general arctic lt great tire for plowing. I plow and live in northern maine and see tons of snow and cold weather
> 
> View attachment 176852
> 
> ...


Sir your truck is a Fird, those tires will stay new for many many years.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Lmao! 

love the general arctic lt great tire for plowing. I plow and live in northern maine and see tons of snow and cold weather

Glad it hear it, I thought I was one of the only ones using them. so glad we got this topic rolling!


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

16hdsport said:


> Lmao!
> 
> love the general arctic lt great tire for plowing. I plow and live in northern maine and see tons of snow and cold weather
> 
> Glad it hear it, I thought I was one of the only ones using them. so glad we got this topic rolling!


Midnightpumkin is my brother and he set me up with these for this truck. Last winter i had 11 duramax and had same tires and they performed awesome as well.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

okay here is the scenario, you own a Ford and have 12" of snow incoming. Do you A: plug the block heater in for 12 hours overnight and hope for the best?
or B: leave the truck running overnight so you can be sure it will run the next day?

Ha Sorry bro it's just this wide open door so i feel i have to. Plus i'm jealous.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

hazardous hicks said:


> Midnightpumkin is my brother and he set me up with these for this truck. Last winter i had 11 duramax and had same tires and they performed awesome as well.


whoa whoa whoa a minute!, before you go around spreading fake news let me disclose that not only is the DNA test result not in, my mouth hasn't even been swabbed yet.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

Big brother problems


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

midnight pumpkin said:


> okay here is the scenario, you own a Ford and have 12" of snow incoming. Do you A: plug the block heater in for 12 hours overnight and hope for the best?
> or B: leave the truck running overnight so you can be sure it will run the next day?
> 
> Ha Sorry bro it's just this wide open door so i feel i have to. Plus i'm jealous.


Just give me your ebling and we can call it good i wont tell mom on you.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

hazardous hicks said:


> Just give me your ebling and we can call it good i wont tell mom on you.


Deal!


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I have had good luck so far with these cheap crap brand tires. At there price i can buy almost two for what you guys are paying for one. The lugs are deep yet have a snow seiping on the top half of the tread. I run them on the rear of my mason dump.
https://simpletire.com/delta-lt225-...utm_term=361769&utm_campaign=CartAbandonment1


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Brettny said:


> I have had good luck so far with these cheap crap brand tires. At there price i can buy almost two for what you guys are paying for one. The lugs are deep yet have a snow seiping on the top half of the tread. I run them on the rear of my mason dump.
> https://simpletire.com/delta-lt225-...utm_term=361769&utm_campaign=CartAbandonment1


you need a math lesson.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Is almost to close for you?


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

you mean their price, and too close?
your tire is $156.92, to compare apples to apples i'll use your same retailer. my tire is not 2x. it's not even 1x. it's $129.99, the Winterforce which happens to be mentioned in this thread is $131.97, again not even 1x.
with that said your tire looks like it would be a private branded cooper M&S. probably manufactured by them. what is the country of manufacture printed on the tire?
oh and here is the General, subtract 15 each because studding is included in price oh and take $75 off set of 4 for the rebate.
https://www.discounttiredirect.com/buy-tires/general-grabber-arctic-lt-studded/p/11127


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

Brettny said:


> I have had good luck so far with these cheap crap brand tires. At there price i can buy almost two for what you guys are paying for one. The lugs are deep yet have a snow seiping on the top half of the tread. I run them on the rear of my mason dump.
> https://simpletire.com/delta-lt225-...utm_term=361769&utm_campaign=CartAbandonment1


Yea those tires in the size that i run are more expensive than the generals 275 70 18 even tho they dont have my exact size.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Idk what link you guys are looking at but i paid $100 shipped per tire. I have seen winterforce tires and there not as deep as these cheap os are. 
Not saying there gods gift to tires just saying theres other options that dont have a a big name.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Brettny said:


> Idk what link you guys are looking at but i paid $100 shipped per tire. I have seen winterforce tires and there not as deep as these cheap os are.
> Not saying there gods gift to tires just saying theres other options that dont have a a big name.


i don't know what you're smoking but i'm looking at the link you supplied.


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

Brettny said:


> Idk what link you guys are looking at but i paid $100 shipped per tire. I have seen winterforce tires and there not as deep as these cheap os are.
> Not saying there gods gift to tires just saying theres other options that dont have a a big name.


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

The Delta trailcutter M&S, looks a lot like the Arctic claw XSI, which is another knock off brand of the Cooper M&S. I looked at all of these options when making my decision and it seemed they all had yesterday's technology. The only one that somewhat caught my attention was the Cooper M&S as it seems to have more Tire siping then the other two, and I have been a Cooper fan in recent years. However, many of the reviews I read on the Arctic claw, Cooper M&S Tire design, reported that they lacked lateral stability in slick conditions. I chose the generals because their tread pattern seems to be an aggressive modern design with tons of siping and deep lugs, that provide traction in all of the conditions winter has to offer. So far I'm very happy with them.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

You can post in this thread without the name calling and personal attacks. If you can't, then put each other on ignore or don't post at all.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Wow those prices raised! 
Correction i paid $375 for 4 shipped.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have no skin in this game as I have absolutely no interest in a General brand tire...

But $336 for 4 tires? You realize that is the only thing that is touching the road while you are going 60mph + right? I just have never seen a point in going cheap as dirt on the only thing that keeps you in contact with the road surface on a heavy truck... Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Right...there not air plane wings. There round, black and hold air.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Brettny said:


> Right...there not air plane wings. There round, black and hold air.


Correct they are not plane wings they are pneumatic tires and cross your fingers they hold that air, come on man that's a pretty ignorant statement.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Brettny said:


> Right...there not air plane wings. There round, black and hold air.


Understood


----------



## GetMore (Mar 19, 2005)

Looking to see how your tires have held up.
I am looking for a set of winter tires for ALL driving conditions, including those when the plow is not on, and don't want to make the wrong choice.
How they perform as they wear is just as important as when they are new, in my opinion.
So, I will take all opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I have 26k on my 1 year old BFG All Terrains.

I will need a new set for next winter.

Tare on truck is 10k


----------



## hazardous hicks (Jan 4, 2013)

I have had these tires on 2 diff trucks and am still impressed with overall performance plowing and without plow longevity is also great and i usually lve 1k lbs of weight in bed of truck all winter

QUOTE="GetMore, post: 2321122, member: 12694"]Looking to see how your tires have held up.
I am looking for a set of winter tires for ALL driving conditions, including those when the plow is not on, and don't want to make the wrong choice.
How they perform as they wear is just as important as when they are new, in my opinion.
So, I will take all opinions.

Thanks![/QUOTE]


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

I had a set and was pretty happy with them for the first 6 or 8 weeks, then I noticed my studs starting to sink further into the tread blocks. I continued to use them for a while until the studs had sunken so far that you couldn't feel or hear them. My dealer inspected them, and agreed there was a problem. They Said it wasn't the first time they had seen it with this tire. They then took the tires back and gave me a set of Mastercraft MSR studded. I am very happy with the mastercraft. The general was a good Tire and performed very well in the conditions I used them in . It was just disappointing that I had to go through the warranty issue due to the studs sinking into the tread blocks on a $1200.00 set of tires.


----------

